# Форум на русском языке  > Разное  > Оффтоп  > Интервью  >  2*2=4. Aleksandra. ScratchyClaws. Интервью

## NickGolovko

Уважаемые коллеги, участники и гости проекта!

Сообщаем, что со 2 по 8 марта пройдет праздничный сеанс 2*2=4, приуроченный к Международному женскому дню 8 Марта. В роли отвечающих на вопросы зарегистрированных пользователей VirusInfo любезно согласились выступить девушки - супермодератор английского раздела *ScratchyClaws* и хелпер *Aleksandra*. 

Интервью пройдет в обычном режиме: 

- прием вопросов будет открыт вместе с началом интервью, т.е. 2 марта,
- каждый участник имеет право на не более чем два вопроса,
- опрашиваемые могут оставить вопрос без ответа, если сочтут его излишне личным или неподобающим,
- автор лучшего вопроса будет награжден ценным призом.

Переменная величина - продолжительность: интервью продлится всю предпраздничную неделю.

Готовьте вопросы и поздравления...  :Smiley: 

P.S. Прошу обратить внимание, что формат интервью не предполагает:
- комментариев со стороны участников,
- вопросов со стороны интервьюируемых.
Нарушители будут подвергнуты общественному порицанию  :Smiley:

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## NickGolovko

Итак, 2 марта наступило, и интервью объявляется открытым. Чей вопрос будет первым?  :Smiley:

----------


## DVi

Вопрос к обеим очаровательным участницам: чем вас привлекла компьютерная безопасность? Ведь не секрет, что этим обычно интересуются мужчины.

----------


## ScratchyClaws

> Вопрос к обеим очаровательным участницам: чем вас привлекла компьютерная безопасность? Ведь не секрет, что этим обычно интересуются мужчины.


как-то само собой получилось... Был период когда домашний компьютер откровенно дурил, а специалиста, способного объяснить в чем дело рядом не оказалось... Пришлось потихоньку разбираться самой... Большим специалистом я себя не считаю, но при наличии доступа к яндексу и ВИ способна на многое  :Smiley: 

P.S. - о том, что компьютеры это все-таки мужское занятие, лично я задумываюсь только когда системные блоки таскать приходится... тяжеловато)))

----------


## Aleksandra

> Вопрос к обеим очаровательным участницам: чем вас привлекла компьютерная безопасность?


Скажем, я имею к этому кое-какое отношение. Прежде всего меня интересуют преступления в сфере ИТ и люди которые имеют к этому самое непосредственное отношение (вирусописатели, спамеры, пираты и т. д.). Чтобы успешно противостоять компьютерной преступности, нужно быть в курсе самых последних новостей в области компьютерной безопасности.



> Ведь не секрет, что этим обычно интересуются мужчины.


Ну почему же? Насколько мне известно, у Вас в ЛК много девушек работает.

----------


## DVi

> Ну почему же? Насколько мне известно, у Вас в ЛК много девушек работает.


Алиса уже достаточно давно стала независимым экспертом (если Вы о ней). А все остальные девушки в ЛК работают на должностях, не имеющих прямого отношения к исследованию вирусов: антиспам, документация, продажа, бухгалтерия.

----------


## PavelA

Вопрос из разряда стандартных обеим девушкам: 
А что Вас, кроме ИБ, интересует в жизни, какие у Вас увлечения?

----------


## ScratchyClaws

> А что Вас, кроме ИБ, интересует в жизни, какие у Вас увлечения?


Во-первых, наверное, иностранные языки... Английским я занимаюсь, страшно сказать, уже почти 18 лет... Недавно взялась самостоятельно учить Испанский...

Во-вторых творчество... Точнее сказать сложно, сюда относится и вязание крючком, и роспись по ткани акрилом, и валяние (фелтинг) и просто украшательство/переделка готовых вещей и ещё некоторое количество видов рукоделия... Мечтаю научится нормально шить, но, увы, не хватает ни времени, ни сил...

Всё остальное обязательно оказывается тесно связанным или с первым, или со вторым, или даже с обоими вместе  :Smiley:

----------


## NRA

Привет девчонки, с Весною вас!

И сразу к делу - два вопроса:
*1)* *Можно вас нежно-нежно поцеловать, по-французски?*

И второй вопрос-
*2)* *&#191;por qu&#233; no?*
 :Wink:

----------


## Aleksandra

> А все остальные девушки в ЛК работают на должностях, не имеющих прямого отношения к исследованию вирусов: антиспам, документация, продажа, бухгалтерия.


Все же они должны хоть немного разбираться в вопросах информационной безопасности?

*Добавлено через 19 минут*




> А что Вас, кроме ИБ, интересует в жизни, какие у Вас увлечения?


Как таковых увлечений нет. Спорт и иностранные языки уже давно вышли за их рамки. Иногда могу сходить в бильярд или поплавать в бассейне, ночью погонять на машине.

----------


## DVi

> Все же они должны хоть немного разбираться в вопросах информационной безопасности?


Разве только немного  :Smiley:

----------


## Kacnep

Здравствуйте уважаемые ScratchyClaws и Aleksandra.


```

```


Простите, что так долго не писал вам, был занят.много работы(у неуравновешенных, сезонное обострения делать бяки моим любимым ЭВМ)
Выбрал время, чтоб Вам задать вопросы.зарание спасибо.
Первый вопрос и ScratchyClaws и Aleksandra как вы относитесь к идее женской эмансипации?
Второй вопрос то же обеим: Какую бы вы выбрали форму правления (Республику, Монархию,Федерацию и так далее..., а может анархию)
Да..., уточнение к вопросу. Что для себя, и что бы для недруга?

----------


## Shredinger

Известно что девушки много болтают по телефону, ну а вы больше предпочитаете общаться по инету через социальные сети и месенджеры или же телефонный истинкт и у вас пробуждается?

----------


## ScratchyClaws

> Первый вопрос и ScratchyClaws и Aleksandra как вы относитесь к идее женской эмансипации?


сложно сказать.... в этом достаточно и плохого и хорошего... 
Вот например за равные права с мужчинами в сфере IT я бы поборолась... а в сфере тяжелого физического труда сразу признала бы себя слабым полом и ни на что не претендовала  :Smiley: 




> .
> Второй вопрос то же обеим: Какую бы вы выбрали форму правления (Республику, Монархию,Федерацию и так далее..., а может анархию)
> Да..., уточнение к вопросу. Что для себя, и что бы для недруга?


я за сохранение традиций (в разумных пределах) так что задумалась бы о возвращении Монархии для России, хотя и в существующей системе возможно выжить  :Smiley: 

а для недруга я бы пожелала или не существовать вовсе или существовать подальше отсюда, а в какой форме он будет существовать, это уже не так важно  :Wink: 

P.S. - спасибо за поздравления!

*Добавлено через 7 минут*




> Известно что девушки много болтают по телефону, ну а вы больше предпочитаете общаться по инету через социальные сети и месенджеры или же телефонный истинкт и у вас пробуждается?


начнем с того, что человек я молчаливый и малообщительный...
общение через социальные сети я не люблю (потому что могу неделями туда не заходить и просто не увидеть сообщения)
остаются месенджеры, телефон, форумы и электронная почта, из них лидируют аська и смски  :Smiley:

----------


## Rene-gad

Вопрос к обоим: Что вы будете делать, если/когда системы станут 100% вирусоустойчивыми?  :Smiley:

----------


## Галя

> Итак, 2 марта наступило, и интервью объявляется открытым. Чей вопрос будет первым?


                Как исправить изменение реестра  [SBI $3604  обнаруженное Spybot-S&D.  :Sad:

----------


## ScratchyClaws

> Вопрос к обоим: Что вы будете делать, если/когда системы станут 100% вирусоустойчивыми?


изучать вопрос апргрейда старых систем до 100% вирусоустойчивой версии  :Smiley: 
кстати самый страшный вирус чаще всего сидит прямо перед монитором, так что система должна исключать любую коммуникацию с пользователем  :Stick Out Tongue: 

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*




> Как исправить изменение реестра  [SBI $3604  обнаруженное Spybot-S&D.


решение проблемы можно поискать вот так - http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php?t=1235

----------


## Aleksandra

> Разве только немного


Надо сказать, Вы не очень высокого мнения о своих коллегах. В вопросах информационной безопасности, сегодня немного будет завтра означать ровным счетом ничего. Ведь если в этой области не развиваться, то можно просто безнадежно отстать. А кстати, Вы с ними делитесь своими знаниями?

*Добавлено через 20 минут*

Спасибо за поздравления!




> Первый вопрос и ScratchyClaws и Aleksandra как вы относитесь к идее женской эмансипации?


Пришлось даже погуглить для того, чтобы быть уверенной в том, что я правильно понимаю значение слова эмансипация.  :Smiley:  А разве предоставление женщинам равноправия это плохо? Я отношусь к этому только положительно.




> Второй вопрос то же обеим: Какую бы вы выбрали форму правления (Республику, Монархию,Федерацию и так далее..., а может анархию)


Даже не знаю, но точно не анархию.




> Да..., уточнение к вопросу. Что для себя, и что бы для недруга?


Недругов не держу, так как не хочу тратить на них свое время. Я просто с ними не общаюсь или не замечаю. Да и желать что-то плохое не хочу.

*Добавлено через 9 минут*




> Известно что девушки много болтают по телефону, ну а вы больше предпочитаете общаться по инету через социальные сети и месенджеры или же телефонный истинкт и у вас пробуждается?


Я больше болтаю по мобильному телефону. У меня их два. Один, как правило, для Интернета. Наговариваю даже страшно сказать на сколько.  :Smiley:  Общение же через социальные сети и месенжеры не люблю.

*Добавлено через 7 минут*




> Вопрос к обоим: Что вы будете делать, если/когда системы станут 100% вирусоустойчивыми?


Если Вы про Windows, то вирусоустойчивыми эти ОС не будут никогда. А так, есть альтернативные ОС на которых с этим и сейчас проблем нет. Или Вы не согласны?

*Добавлено через 5 минут*




> Как исправить изменение реестра  [SBI $3604  обнаруженное Spybot-S&D.


Для начала деинсталлируйте Spybot-S&D. Создайте тему в разделе "Помогите!" предварительно прочитав и выполнив правила.

----------


## DVi

> А кстати, Вы с ними делитесь своими знаниями?


В рамках работы, конечно, делюсь. С документаторами, например. Редко - с маркетологами. А с бухгалтерами, продавцами и антиспамерами мои пути никак не пересекаются.

P.S. Вы исчерпали свой кредит вопросов к одному участнику  :Rtfm: 
P.P.S. Ой, тут ведь положено задавать вопросы Вам, а не принимать вопросы от Вас  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## AlexGOMEL

Позвольте, не столько задать вопрос обеим, сколько обратиться к ним за помощью в толковании следующей фразы: _"Залезла вчера в свой шкаф, надо половину содержимого выбросить- а то носить нечего."_ Смыслово догадываюсь что грозит финансовыми издержками, а литературно не осмыливаю.:-)))
P.S. С наступающим вас Праздником весны!  :Flovers:

----------


## DVi

Кстати, мой второй вопрос: что порекомендуете подарить жене на 8 марта?

(с учетом только что подаренной ей на ДР норковой шубы и, вследствие этого, полного отсутствия наличности  :Smiley: )

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## priv8v

Вопрос к обеим участницам:
что думаете о современной российской музыке?.. (имеется в виду поп)

----------


## Aleksandra

> Привет девчонки, с Весною вас!


Спасибо за поздравления!




> *1)* *Можно вас нежно-нежно поцеловать, по-французски?*


Вопрос ненадолго выпал из поля зрения.  :Smiley: 

Могут быть близкие отношения, но не быть любви. Но вот именно французский поцелуй, на мой взгляд, без большой любви сложно себе представить. У меня на горизонте пока нет мужчины, с кем бы я могла целоваться по-французски. А Вы любитель всего французского?




> *2)* *&#191;por qu&#233; no?*


Если Вы просветите, что это такое то попробую ответить.

*Добавлено через 25 минут*




> P.S. Вы исчерпали свой кредит вопросов к одному участнику 
> P.P.S. Ой, тут ведь положено задавать вопросы Вам, а не принимать вопросы от Вас


Вроде как:




> Направленность интервью предполагается неофициальная, нечто вроде беседы за рюмкой чая


Вот мы с Вами и беседуем. Вернее беседовали. Вы для меня интересный собеседник, но раз не хотите идти на разговор, то тогда конечно надо заканчивать. С меня еще один ответ, я помню. Только чуть позже.

----------


## ALEX(XX)

Девушки, с наступающим! 

Вопрос обеим участницам: Ваш самый безумный поступок в жизни?  :Smiley:

----------


## Aleksandra

> Позвольте, не столько задать вопрос обеим, сколько обратиться к ним за помощью в толковании следующей фразы: _"Залезла вчера в свой шкаф, надо половину содержимого выбросить- а то носить нечего."_ Смыслово догадываюсь что грозит финансовыми издержками, а литературно не осмыливаю.:-)))


Наверно, лучше самого автора на этот вопрос никто ответить не сможет. Спросить не пробовали?  :Smiley: 




> P.S. С наступающим вас Праздником весны!


Спасибо.

----------


## PavelA

А можно просто по-житейски:
Обменяться телефончиками можно?

З.Ы. С праздником весны, любви и ....

----------


## kires

На дворе весна трава зеленеет и это радует глаза.
 Так и тута весна и присутствие милых девушек радует всех мужчин!!!
 Поздравляю С Праздником Весны милые девушки!!!

 Теперь вопрос.Сидеть за компьютером отнимает массу времени,как Вы согласуете семеиное положение и компьютерную безопасность,ведь забот у женьщин всегда больше чем у мужчин?

----------


## Aleksandra

> Кстати, мой второй вопрос: что порекомендуете подарить жене на 8 марта?


Сложно советовать, но давайте попробуем. Подарите ей парфюм. Я очень люблю фирму Lancome. Здесь http://www.100aromatov.ru/catalog/?fid=52 каталог.

Вот эти классные ароматы (мне они очень нравятся):

http://www.100aromatov.ru/aromat/?id=326
http://www.100aromatov.ru/aromat/?id=167

,но учтите выбирать Вам. В любом нормальном магазине есть пробники (бумажные полоски), свежемолотый кофе (после пробы каждого парфюма нужно обязательно нюхать для освежения восприятия) и конечно же консультанты. Думаю, Вы справитесь.  :Smiley:  Ну и цветы конечно не забудьте!

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*




> что думаете о современной российской музыке?.. (имеется в виду поп)


Слушаю почти все. Мне очень нравится российская попса.

----------


## ScratchyClaws

> Позвольте, не столько задать вопрос обеим, сколько обратиться к ним за помощью в толковании следующей фразы: _"Залезла вчера в свой шкаф, надо половину содержимого выбросить- а то носить нечего."_ Смыслово догадываюсь что грозит финансовыми издержками, а литературно не осмыливаю.:-)))


Видимо половина содержимого шкафа уже не подходит по стилю/размеру/цвету/состоянию, так что нужно освобождать место для новых вещей  :Smiley: 




> P.S. С наступающим вас Праздником весны!


спасибо!




> Кстати, мой второй вопрос: что порекомендуете подарить жене на 8 марта?


Что-нибудь связанное с её увлечениями  :Smiley:  Или, например, билеты в театр...




> Вопрос к обеим участницам:
> что думаете о современной российской музыке?.. (имеется в виду поп)


скажем так... из творчества российских исполнителей я слушаю в основном классику (настоящую классику  :Smiley:  , например Carmina Burana в исполненнии капеллы Юрлова безумно понравилась), ещё немножко слушаю русский металл...
Своё мнение о русской попсе я озвучивать не буду, чтобы случайно не обидеть других участников  :Smiley: 




> Девушки, с наступающим!


спасибо!



> Вопрос обеим участницам: Ваш самый безумный поступок в жизни?


Сложно сказать...  Наверное это был поход на последний московский концерт Арконы...

*Добавлено через 3 часа 22 минуты*




> А можно просто по-житейски:
> Обменяться телефончиками можно?
> 
> З.Ы. С праздником весны, любви и ....


спасибо!

мой телефончик у вас должен быть, вроде  :Wink:

----------


## Kornev

Здравствуйте девушки. Поздравляю вас с наступающим праздником!
Будьте еще прекрасней и радуйте близких, своей красотой и недюжинным умом.

Хотелось бы спросить, в то время когда вы не читаете специальную литературу, посвященную информационными технологиями и безопасности, какие книги вы предпочитаете? Какой жанр, каких писателей и какая книга у вас любимая?

И еще хотелось бы спросить, когда вы начали интересоваться информационными технологиями, сколько вам было лет и как эти интересы а в последующем и знания изменили вашу жизнь и повлияли на ваши прошлые интересы?

Спасибо за ответы :Smiley:

----------


## ScratchyClaws

> Здравствуйте девушки. Поздравляю вас с наступающим праздником!
> Будьте еще прекрасней и радуйте близких, своей красотой и недюжинным умом.


спасибо за поздравления!



> Хотелось бы спросить, в то время когда вы не читаете специальную литературу, посвященную информационными технологиями и безопасности, какие книги вы предпочитаете? Какой жанр, каких писателей и какая книга у вас любимая?


фантастику или фэнтези.... люблю Сапковского, Ле Гуин (кое-что прочитала в оригинале, понравилось ещё больше), ещё с интересом читаю в он-лайне Метро 2034 Глуховского...
очень люблю Харуки Мураками



> И еще хотелось бы спросить, когда вы начали интересоваться информационными технологиями, сколько вам было лет и как эти интересы а в последующем и знания изменили вашу жизнь и повлияли на ваши прошлые интересы?


впервые меня посадили за компьютер лет в 7  :Smiley:  
потом в 10-11 классе училась на курсах при МГИУ....
а потом умудрилась поступить в гуманитарный институт... но увлечение осталось  :Smiley:

----------


## Aleksandra

> Девушки, с наступающим!


Спасибо за поздравления!




> Вопрос обеим участницам: Ваш самый безумный поступок в жизни?


Занятие спортом с недолеченными старыми травмами. И это безумство происходит постоянно.

*Добавлено через 9 минут*




> А можно просто по-житейски:
> Обменяться телефончиками можно?


Всему свое время. Пока оно еще не пришло и дело тут не в Вас, а скорее во мне. Наверно, мне нужно здесь больше общаться для того чтобы понять кто и что из себя представляет. Но думаю в Вас я не ошиблась. Спасибо за понимание Павел.  :Wink: 




> З.Ы. С праздником весны, любви и ....


Спасибо.  :Smiley:

----------


## priv8v

Вопрос к обеим участницам:
Если можете, то назовите хотя бы три современных российских фильма*, которые вам понравились (современные - за последние пять лет)..
(*наши сериалы фильмами не считать, естественно)

----------


## ScratchyClaws

> Если можете, то назовите хотя бы три современных российских фильма*, которые вам понравились (современные - за последние пять лет)..
> (*наши сериалы фильмами не считать, естественно)


во-первых *Дикое поле*, это один из лучших фильмов, которые я когда-либо видела, ещё *Мы из будущего*.... и, наверное, *Закрытые пространства*, больше ничего нашего на ум не приходит)

----------


## Aleksandra

> На дворе весна трава зеленеет и это радует глаза.
>  Так и тута весна и присутствие милых девушек радует всех мужчин!!!
>  Поздравляю С Праздником Весны милые девушки!!!


Спасибо, так приятно.




> Теперь вопрос.Сидеть за компьютером отнимает массу времени,как Вы согласуете семеиное положение и компьютерную безопасность,ведь забот у женьщин всегда больше чем у мужчин?


Ну, я не только все время сижу за компьютером. Есть девушки, которые сидят куда больше чем я.

Семейное положение пока позволяет мне себя ни в чем не ограничивать. А что касается уборки, готовки, стирки и глажки так на мне только первое и то только раз в неделю. Готовить я тоже умею, но в основном готовит мама.

----------


## ScratchyClaws

> На дворе весна трава зеленеет и это радует глаза.
>  Так и тута весна и присутствие милых девушек радует всех мужчин!!!
>  Поздравляю С Праздником Весны милые девушки!!!


спасибо!



> Теперь вопрос.Сидеть за компьютером отнимает массу времени,как Вы согласуете семеиное положение и компьютерную безопасность,ведь забот у женьщин всегда больше чем у мужчин?


здесь важно две вещи - умение планировать свое время и наличие второго компьютера, чтобы мужчина не скучал  :Smiley: 

P.S. - я шучу, если что

----------


## SDA

Сегодня во многих организациях мужской коллектив поздравляет женский с наступающим праздником, потом фуршет и другие продолжения банкета  :Smiley: 
Как у Вас ScratchyClaws и Александра это происходит?

Присоединяюсь к поздравлениям,
 с Наступающим Праздником!!

----------


## ScratchyClaws

> Сегодня во многих организациях мужской коллектив поздравляет женский с наступающим праздником, потом фуршет и другие продолжения банкета 
> Как у Вас ScratchyClaws и Александра это происходит?


У нас в отделе четверо мужчин на двух девушек, но сегодня было только двое... Нас поздравили, вручили розы и подарки и сказали что для нас сегодня сокращенный день до 4х  :Smiley: 

А фуршеты у нас в офисе запрещенны, видимо боятся что увлечемся и разорим склад  :Cheesy: 



> Присоединяюсь к поздравлениям,
>  с Наступающим Праздником!!


Спасибо, Дим!

----------


## Синауридзе Александр

Милые девушки!

Позвольте поздравить Вас с наступающим праздником 8 марта! 

Желаю Вам любви и счастья много,
Чтобы для грусти не было причин!
Пусть говорят, что это все от Бога,
А я считаю, - больше от мужчин!


Мои вопросы обеим:

1. Вы находитесь здесь среди мужчин. Какие качества вы цените в мужчинах больше всего?

2. Самое глупое утверждение мужчин о женщинах, которое вы когда-либо слышали.  :Smiley: 

3. Что вам обычно дарят на 8 марта?

4. Сейчас очень модно делать пластические операции. Что бы ва себе увеличили, уменьшили, подкорректировали?  :Stick Out Tongue: 

По великому блату задал на 2 вопроса больше.  :Cheesy:  Заранее спасибо за ответы.

----------


## ScratchyClaws

> Милые девушки!
> 
> Позвольте поздравить Вас с наступающим праздником 8 марта! 
> 
> Желаю Вам любви и счастья много,
> Чтобы для грусти не было причин!
> Пусть говорят, что это все от Бога,
> А я считаю, - больше от мужчин!


спасибо!




> 1. Вы находитесь здесь среди мужчин. Какие качества вы цените в мужчинах больше всего?


честность, заботливость, внимательность, надежность...
и ещё мне безумно нравятся мужчины  очках... и длинные волосы (угу, у мужчин тоже)  :Smiley: 
ой... я умудрилась пропустить умение ценить правильную музыку (читай металл)  :094: 



> 2. Самое глупое утверждение мужчин о женщинах, которое вы когда-либо слышали.


женщина и компьютер понятия несовместимые  :Smiley: 



> 3. Что вам обычно дарят на 8 марта?


вот цветы всегда дарят... а остальные подарки как-то не совпадают обычно... хотя... был момент когда мне все стали дарить тушь для ресниц... ладно бы разных цветов, но мне надарили тюбиков 5-6 черной  :Cheesy: 



> 4. Сейчас очень модно делать пластические операции. Что бы ва себе увеличили, уменьшили, подкорректировали?


вообще, за исключением редких случаев, я против пластики...  так что пусть все будет как есть.... разве что я бы хотела чтобы волосы сразу росли медно-красного цвета и кудрявились, а глаза были бы фиолетовыми  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  но это решается краской и линзами

----------


## Синауридзе Александр

С вашего позволения еще парочку вопросов:

На ваш компьютер пробрался злобный вирус.  :Smiley:  Каковы ваши действия? И смените ли вы антивус пропустивний его?

Что бы вы изменили в лучшую сторону на форуме VirusInfo?

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## ScratchyClaws

> На ваш компьютер пробрался злобный вирус.  Каковы ваши действия? И смените ли вы антивус пропустивний его?


сменю ли я антивирус, зависит от обстоятельств... Если есть возможность поставить что-то поэффективнее - поставлю, если нет - буду аккуратней с тем, что есть.

ну и лечить буду... гонять другие антивирусы... если останутся сомнения, буду просить помощи экспертов




> Что бы вы изменили в лучшую сторону на форуме VirusInfo?


кое-где нужно чутка подмодернизировать...

----------


## Aleksandra

> Здравствуйте девушки. Поздравляю вас с наступающим праздником!
> Будьте еще прекрасней и радуйте близких, своей красотой и недюжинным умом.


Спасибо.  :Smiley: 




> Хотелось бы спросить, в то время когда вы не читаете специальную литературу, посвященную информационными технологиями и безопасности, какие книги вы предпочитаете? Какой жанр, каких писателей и какая книга у вас любимая?


Времени на чтение книг у меня мало, но если я что-то читаю, то это обязательно детектив. 




> И еще хотелось бы спросить, когда вы начали интересоваться информационными технологиями, сколько вам было лет и как эти интересы а в последующем и знания изменили вашу жизнь и повлияли на ваши прошлые интересы?


Сколько лет уже не помню. На прошлые интересы не повлияло никак, просто еще один добавился.  :Smiley: 

*Добавлено через 11 минут*




> Если можете, то назовите хотя бы три современных российских фильма*, которые вам понравились (современные - за последние пять лет)..
> (*наши сериалы фильмами не считать, естественно)


Я очень редко смотрю телевизор или хожу в кино. На это просто не хватает времени. Три фильма назвать не смогу, а вот один думаю да. Очень понравился фильм *Однажды в провинции.* Это российский фильм-драма 2008 г. Если будет возможность посмотреть, то обязательно посмотрите.

*Добавлено через 11 минут*




> Сегодня во многих организациях мужской коллектив поздравляет женский с наступающим праздником, потом фуршет и другие продолжения банкета 
> Как у Вас ScratchyClaws и Александра это происходит?


Нас будут поздравлять завтра вечером. Все как обычно: ресторан, цветы, подарки. Наши мужчины молодцы! На женщин не скупятся. Мы всегда остаемся довольными их заботой и вниманием.




> Присоединяюсь к поздравлениям,
>  с Наступающим Праздником!!


Спасибо большое.  :Smiley:

----------


## megadat

в первую очередь с наступающим праздником)))
 как часто у вас что-то детектится антивирусным ПО (если имеется) на компьютере, и когда у вас было последнее активное заражение?
8 марта - подарки, поздравления, комплименты, цветы, в общем официальный праздник. это хорошо и приятно по определению, но все равно хочу спросить, совпал ли у вас хотя бы раз праздник официальный с праздником души, я имею ввиду счастливые или радостные события, которые и создают нам праздничное и радостное настроение вне зависимости от даты на календаре?

----------


## Гриша

С праздником вас милые дамы!  :Smiley: 

Обеим: 

1. У вас есть "фирменное блюдо", которым вы балуете себя и своих близких?

2. Суеверны ли вы?

Еще раз поздравляю!!!

----------


## Aleksandra

> Милые девушки!
> 
> Позвольте поздравить Вас с наступающим праздником 8 марта! 
> 
> Желаю Вам любви и счастья много,
> Чтобы для грусти не было причин!
> Пусть говорят, что это все от Бога,
> А я считаю, - больше от мужчин!


Саш, спасибо тебе большое!  :Smiley: 




> 1. Вы находитесь здесь среди мужчин. Какие качества вы цените в мужчинах больше всего?


Одно из самых привлекательных мужских качеств считаю сдержанность... Не излишнюю скромность или неумение высказаться, а наоборот умение воздержаться от ненужных слов, действий и высказываний. А еще ответственность, когда держит своё слово и безотказность.




> 2. Самое глупое утверждение мужчин о женщинах, которое вы когда-либо слышали.


Женщина бывает в плохом настроении только когда у нее месячные. Это самое глупое.  :Smiley: 




> 3. Что вам обычно дарят на 8 марта?


Цветы и их всегда много, сладости, косметику. 




> 4. Сейчас очень модно делать пластические операции. Что бы ва себе увеличили, уменьшили, подкорректировали?


Да, их делают многие. Одни потому, что им не нравится своя фигура или внешность. Другие просто от делать нечего. У меня вроде как все в норме. Ничего бы не стала в себе менять.

*Добавлено через 11 минут*




> На ваш компьютер пробрался злобный вирус.  Каковы ваши действия? И смените ли вы антивус пропустивний его?


Со мной такое пока не случалось. Но если антивирус что-нибудь пропустит, то буду лечить машину самостоятельно. Это для меня большого труда не составит. Антивирус точно менять не стану, так как он меня не подводил да и нету антивирусов которые бы ничего не пропускали.




> Что бы вы изменили в лучшую сторону на форуме VirusInfo?


Больше не хочу выступать с какими-либо предложениями.

----------


## ScratchyClaws

> в первую очередь с наступающим праздником)))


спасибо




> как часто у вас что-то детектится антивирусным ПО (если имеется) на компьютере, и когда у вас было последнее активное заражение?


иногда действительно что-то сидит в скачанных с файлообменников архивах... но я их перед открытием проверяю лишний раз, так что ничего страшного не случается
заражение последний раз было на офисном ПК, спаслась АВЗшкой и КурИт'ом



> 8 марта - подарки, поздравления, комплименты, цветы, в общем официальный праздник. это хорошо и приятно по определению, но все равно хочу спросить, совпал ли у вас хотя бы раз праздник официальный с праздником души, я имею ввиду счастливые или радостные события, которые и создают нам праздничное и радостное настроение вне зависимости от даты на календаре?


праздников души обычно больше... но иногда они правда совпадают с календарными праздниками  :Smiley: 

*Добавлено через 4 минуты*




> С праздником вас милые дамы!


спасибо!




> 1. У вас есть "фирменное блюдо", которым вы балуете себя и своих близких?


даже не знаю какое блюдо самое фирменное  :Smiley: 
курица с фирменной хрустящей корочкой
торт из безе с мороженным
и ещё знаю несколько нестандартных способов готовки яичницы
остальные блюда боле-менее стандартные... хотя без импровизации не обходится  :Smiley: 




> 2. Суеверны ли вы?


нет

----------


## Aleksandra

> в первую очередь с наступающим праздником)))


Спасибо.




> как часто у вас что-то детектится антивирусным ПО (если имеется) на компьютере, и когда у вас было последнее активное заражение?


Не припомню такого. Я свой антивирус вижу только тогда, когда он в очередной раз обновился. Все собираюсь проверить машину еще чем-нибудь, а вдруг что-то всплывет. Надо не забыть.  :Smiley:  




> 8 марта - подарки, поздравления, комплименты, цветы, в общем официальный праздник. это хорошо и приятно по определению, но все равно хочу спросить, совпал ли у вас хотя бы раз праздник официальный с праздником души, я имею ввиду счастливые или радостные события, которые и создают нам праздничное и радостное настроение вне зависимости от даты на календаре?


Иногда бывает совпадает.

*Добавлено через 12 минут*




> С праздником вас милые дамы!


Спасибо. 




> 1. У вас есть "фирменное блюдо", которым вы балуете себя и своих близких?


Есть. Курица фаршированная рисом и сухофруктами. А если из сладкого, то торт Наполеон с заварным кремом.




> 2. Суеверны ли вы?


Суеверие - это удел стареньких бабушек, которым нечем больше заняться.  :Smiley:

----------


## kires

Еще раз хочу поздравить милых девушек уже с наступившим праздником 8-го Марта.
 У меня осталась еще одна возможность задать вопрос и он такой.
 Была статья  автор Крис Касперскии "Антивирус на помойку" как вы относитесь к тому что там написано,и моглибы вы дать свою точку зрения к тому что там написано.
 Спасибо за ответы.

----------


## Aleksandra

> Еще раз хочу поздравить милых девушек уже с наступившим праздником 8-го Марта.


И еще раз спасибо.  :Smiley: 




> Была статья  автор Крис Касперскии "Антивирус на помойку" как вы относитесь к тому что там написано,и моглибы вы дать свою точку зрения к тому что там написано.


Я уже не помню, что там было написано. Кажется он утверждает, что грамотно настроенной системе никакой антивирус не нужен, а с безграмотной никакой антивирус все равно не справится. Так?

----------


## kires

Да примерно так вот короткая вырезка из его статьии.
Антивирусный монитор, следящий за всеми создаваемыми/открываемыми файлами и проверяющий их на лету, — это дополнительные тормоза (подчас очень значительные): конфликты, критические ошибки, голубые экраны смерти и прочий ничем не оправданный геморрой. Вся проблема в том, что антивирус может ловить только те вирусы, о которых знает, а вирусы сейчас пишут все кому не лень, так что даже при экстраординарной степени оперативности никакой гарантии, что вся зараза будет распознана, у нас нет. Более того, вирус, упакованный слегка подправленной версией крутого протектора, имеет 100% шансы остаться незамеченным! Сложные протекторы уже не распаковываются на эмуляторе ЦП, и для их снятия требуется статический распаковщик, входящий в «движок» антивирусной базы и справляющийся только со строго конкретными версиями протекторов и очень болезненно относящийся даже к незначительным изменениям структуры упакованного файла. Да что там структура! Обычно бывает достаточно внедрить в точку входа jump на инструкцию, неизвестную эмулятору (например, что-нибудь из набора SSE/SSE2), и антивирус идет лесом, поскольку переменная длина x86 инструкций не позволяет ему определить начало следующей машинной команды!

----------


## Aleksandra

Грамотно настроенной системе антивирус не нужен, но Windows - исключение. С другой стороны, если думать что все равно можно заразиться, то тогда может и да.

----------


## natalas

*Aleksandra & ScratchyClaws*

Примите мои сердечные поздравления с таким хорошим праздником!
Пусть круглый год все помнят о тех словах, которые говорят вам сегодня. И продолжают говорить их!    :Smiley: 

1._Лучше синица в руках, чем журавль в небе_

Что вам ближе по духу в этой поговорке и как получается в жизни на самом деле?

2.Какая самая большая мечта у вас была в детстве? И сбылось ли?

Спасибо.

----------


## AlexGOMEL

Поскоьку здесь только вопросы  :Smiley: ))))  то к Вам обеим вопроос: Позвольте, поздравить Вас с 8-м марта (наступившим). Разрешаете?

----------


## Aleksandra

> Примите мои сердечные поздравления с таким хорошим праздником!
> Пусть круглый год все помнят о тех словах, которые говорят вам сегодня. И продолжают говорить их!


Спасибо.  :Smiley: 




> 1._Лучше синица в руках, чем журавль в небе_
> 
> Что вам ближе по духу в этой поговорке и как получается в жизни на самом деле?


В жизни я у же много чего добилась и если бы довольствовалась синицей в руках, то была такая как все. Нужно всегда стремится к чему-то, ставить перед собой цели и трудные задачи. Так интересней жить. 




> 2.Какая самая большая мечта у вас была в детстве? И сбылось ли?


Мечты, мечты... Промолчу.  :Smiley: 

*Добавлено через 3 минуты*




> Позвольте, поздравить Вас с 8-м марта (наступившим). Разрешаете?


Пожалуйста.  :Smiley:

----------


## ScratchyClaws

*kires* в грамотно настроенной системе действительно можно работать без антивируса... но лишняя защита не помешает все-таки  :Smiley: 




> *Aleksandra & ScratchyClaws*
> 
> Примите мои сердечные поздравления с таким хорошим праздником!
> Пусть круглый год все помнят о тех словах, которые говорят вам сегодня. И продолжают говорить их!


спасибо  :Smiley: 




> 1._Лучше синица в руках, чем журавль в небе_
> 
> Что вам ближе по духу в этой поговорке и как получается в жизни на самом деле?


по мне лучше прыгать за журавлем с боооольшим сачком, чем довольствоваться тем, что есть... Но то, что есть, стоит на всякий случай посадить в клетку, чтобы не улетело  :Smiley: 




> 2.Какая самая большая мечта у вас была в детстве? И сбылось ли?


Если честно, детские мечты почти не помню... У меня есть сейчас одна мечта... Но я не хочу её озвучивать, пока она не сбудется  :Smiley: 
Это связанно с моими увлечениями и с музыкой... Если все получится, думаю, расскажу всем....

*Добавлено через 40 секунд*




> Поскоьку здесь только вопросы ))))  то к Вам обеим вопроос: Позвольте, поздравить Вас с 8-м марта (наступившим). Разрешаете?


да, разрешаю  :Smiley:

----------


## anton_dr

Так как на календаре уже 9е число, я предлагаю завершить наше интервью.
Дамы удаляются на совещание - выбирать вопрос-победитель.

----------


## anton_dr

Наши девушки посовещались и приняли решение.

На их взгляд, лучший вопрос задал Александр Синауридзе.
http://virusinfo.info/showpost.php?p...6&postcount=39

Александр, прошу в ЛС за призами.

----------

